# litter Anne x Wibo



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

*litter Anne x Wibo update 05/01 video*

dob 04-27-09


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok, send a boy. : )


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

are you sure?


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

congratulations on another healthy litter


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> are you sure?


I'm sure send Jeff and me one each, Jeff will take care of the tab.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll take a boy too.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Ok, send a boy. : )


Jeff needs a little DEVIL:evil::evil::evil::evil:.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am curious to see what he would turn out to be with the training methods I use. 

I am curious about a bunch of stuff. Do your dogs frustrate more easily, do they just take every bit of frustration and channel it into the bite ? I know that some dogs do not do that so well anymore, and a plethera of other questions that would only be answered by training him.

Experience has been a good teacher for me so far, this is something I have been curious about for some time now. : )

Buko with different training very easily could have been an absolute son of a bitch. I worked my ass off to get him to not look at the decoy with hate.

Won't make that mistake again.


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Gefeliciteerd Selena, beide nesten zien er goed uit.


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Gefeliciteerd met jullie mooie nestjes!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Anne pups (4 days):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXJLo7sfv_k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVpYRIR_fRs


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

_Anne pups 9 days_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9EUNIF7edI


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

The youtube video made me smile...just like a picture, but the sound effects are charming!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Where's the Jute & Leather?????


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ya got Dennis fitted for a suit yet?   ;-)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Where's the Jute & Leather?????


Another week or 2 and there is probably jute in the video :mrgeen:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Where's the Jute & Leather?????


Not jute & leather, Mike. 
Civil!!! Thats why we invite everyone to come visit  

Dick;-)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

5.5 week

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jowxeDmzF9Q


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

my goodness, that's not a "litter" of pups, that's a "herd"!!

they look fantastic.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

What a great litter! Didn't take them long to find something to bite...


----------

